# Finally... Camacho Liberty 2003!



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Last September, I was fortunate to acquire a single coffin containing a pretty darn rare Camacho Liberty 2003. Since I can't have just one of anything, the search began for more to complete my collection (I have 3 of each 2004, 2005, 2006, and 2007).

After months of "negotiations", I have been able to lay my hands on a box of the 2003, signed by Christian Eiora back on 6/7/2003 - box 917 of 1,000. I'll be splitting these with a few BOTL's from Cigar Live. If demand exceeds the supply I have, there is another box available.

Good times!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

i am jealous. i will sleep tonight with those picture by my bedside....is that weird?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

thegraduate said:


> i am jealous. i will sleep tonight with those picture by my bedside....is that weird?


I don't think that's weird at all... I will be sleeping with the box by my bedside tonight!

:biggrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Extreamly SWEEEEEET! "Give me (1) Liberty or give me death"!:biggrin:


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

holy cow what a sweeeet find!
enjoy bro!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

hot damn your lucky!


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

PM sent! hahahaha


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Man those are makin me drool! I havent had an 03 yet! cant wait! HEHE


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Those are some serious smokes. Looks like you don't mess around!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Webbie, my PM has been sent!

CD


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I've got 1-coffin of the 2005 and will let her rest for that special occasion--Nice pick up Mike--I also am jealous --


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Excellent pick up!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pick up.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Awsome Pickup!!!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice...


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice pickup. I bet those taste amazing.


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

These were the best Liberties made...In my opinion. Now you need to find a box of the 2002s!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome. Excellent pick up.


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

oh, very nice! its great wen a dream comes true! and to have one signed by the big man, amazing! congrats and enjoy! oh, and slip me one sometime if you feel so inclined, if not think of me when you smoke it, or atleast my jealous expression!lol! great catch man! congrats!


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

So where is mine? Already shipped right? =P


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

That is awesome!!! Im among those that are jealous....which im pretty sure is everyone :lol:


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

You had to one-up me lol!! Very nice box man.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the PM's. Just wanted to let you all know I am preparing for a trip to NYC and will try to compile a list and send responses if I have time tomorrow.

A bit more info... 

With tax, the price comes out to $18/stick. 
I found I can stuff 4 coffins in a Priority box. I have several of these currently and have ordered more from USPS. 
Buyer pays actual shipping cost. I can do PayPal, but you'll need to add 3.5% to cover what PayPal charges to use the service.
I have 20 sticks in this box, and access to another box if demand exceeds current supply. 
I've put these guys to sleep in a humidified locker at my B&M until I can get back to them the middle of next week.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I think I need one of those. I need to look.


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

I am still looking for my first coffin!! I hope you enjoy those smokes with some good drinks, some good friends, and some good times.


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

where do i send the check? lol


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

pm'd you a few days ago. haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

OK gang...

I went through both threads and all of PM's. Here is a consolidated list of folks who have expressed an interest in participating (in the order received):

mtmouse
bobaganoosh
silentjon
stlcards
madmartigan1340
Biyobe
full count
Padrone
earnold25
mitro
deuce
Puffer
ceedee
rowdymon
genettim
ytford
LouisStogie
RockyRulz
elmomac
smokinj
Tha Criddler
Based on the "numbers" specified, I have a count of somewhere between 34 and 49 sticks that have been requested. I can get another box or two to cover everything over the 20 that I have. In order to move things forward, I need a definitive count of what you would like to order.

Please PM me your "final answer". As I said, I am out of town on business the first half of next week and going to the cabin next weekend. I'll try and knock out as many as I can though.

Items will ship when payment is received (if you're sending a check, I'll need to wait for it to clear first). If you're using PayPal, add 3.5% to cover the cost of the service. I will try and snag a postal scale this weekend to get an idea of shipping charges based on number of coffins.

Anything I missed?


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I just want to say thank you for getting these and offering to split these up! I'll be PMing you immediately.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

WOW...what a great pickup...man thats a gem for sure...smoke them in honor.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Well I am back from a fun-filled trip to New York, bought a scale, and ready to get these guys headed out the door to your loving humidors.

Four coffins in a Priority box weighs in at just under 1 lb, which should be $4.60 to about anywhere in the continental US. Here is pricing for 1-4 sticks including shipping and PayPal.

1 stick = $23.39
2 sticks = $42.02
3 sticks = $60.65
4 sticks = $79.28

My Inbox is totally disorganized, and I don't want to miss anyone. I have FINAL replies from:

mitro
deuce
ceedee
genettim
RockyRulz
elmomac

In order to be certain the box is going to the correct place, I am asking everyone PM me with their shipping address. Include the number of sticks you'd like, and how you want to pay. Please use FINAL: Liberty 2003 Order as the subject. I will respond with the total amount due, and payment instructions (PayPal account or mailing address).

The sticks I have are going fast. Let me know how many you want so I can figure out how many more boxes I need to order. I don't have any more business trips scheduled for the next couple of weeks, and would anticipate turning these around quickly.


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

i sent you a PM last week. I'm down for 2 if you still have any.

Thanks


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

earnold25 said:


> i sent you a PM last week. I'm down for 2 if you still have any.
> 
> Thanks


I have 2 for you. Please PM your mailing address so there is no confusion where these babies are going, and I'll reply with my PayPal account.


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks again. pm'd you


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I've received 4 FINAL responses and 3 payments so far. DC's for the 3 parcels sent or going out in the morning:

mitro 0103 8555 7492 8895 9530
earnold25 0103 8555 7493 1189 4630
elmomac 0103 8555 7493 2238 0399

Still waiting on responses/payments from others. Filling orders on a first come/first served basis.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Got mine today (actually yesterday, but I wasn't home). Thank you!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

mitro said:


> Got mine today (actually yesterday, but I wasn't home). Thank you!


Sweet - another satisfied customer! :biggrin:


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

just got mine. thanks so much! the bodyguard that slipped in the package kept them nice and safe.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> I've got 1-coffin of the 2005 and will let her rest for that special occasion--Nice pick up Mike--I also am jealous --


The '05 is the best Liberty I have had yet!!! Grats Webbie, and uhhhhh, I get the signed box right?


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Webmeister said:


> Sweet - another satisfied customer! :biggrin:


Make that 1 more:whoohoo: Mine came today!!! Thanks for the stowaway too!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> The '05 is the best Liberty I have had yet!!! Grats Webbie, and uhhhhh, I get the signed box right?


We might be able to work something out if I buy another box. Funny, but I haven't seen an order from you yet. Did it get caught in my spam filter?

:lol:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Another order going out in the morning!
Lighthouse: 0103 8555 7491 7951 2080


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Michael, just got mine..."BEEEAAAAUUUUTTIIIIFFFFUUUULLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Put me down for 4 more if you get another box...I have a feeling these might not be around long!!!!

Can't wait to light one up!!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pic Chuck - glad you received the package so quickly. I am packing up 2 shipments today, and with a drive-by on Monday, that finishes off the box.

If there is sufficient interest, I will buy another for distribution to CL BOTL's. If you missed this round and would like to score some of these rarities, shoot me a PM and/or post here.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

A couple more boxes going out Tuesday since tomorrow is a holiday:

genettim 0103 8555 7492 6601 1847
deuce 0103 8555 7492 7649 7600


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

there a great smoke


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Got these beauties this afternoon! I opened a coffin up just to catch a glimpse, they look awesome! 

OH and thanks for the little stowaway! Ive always wanted to try one of those 1999 vintage greycliffs! thanks a ton!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Mike, thanks again for doing this split! I know it took weeks and weeks of prodding to get Larry to move on this, but you came through with your constant hounding! Ha! 

The coffins you hooked me with are superb (duh) and I can't wait to smoke one some fine evening with you. Thanks Spidey! 

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I am finally putting flame-to-cigar on one of these 2003 Libertys. I will have a review and pics up later today. 

CD


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Lucky man!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Ceedee said:


> I am finally putting flame-to-cigar on one of these 2003 Libertys. I will have a review and pics up later today.
> 
> CD


Mine kinda took a beating while in transit so i lit the only one that was smokable a few months ago. Your in for a treat! My favorite liberty thus far!!!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Hmmm, resurrection of an 08 thread from a first time poster trying to sell something outside of the WTS threads....

Good luck 

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> Hmmm, resurrection of an 08 thread from a first time poster trying to sell something outside of the WTS threads....
> 
> Good luck
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Right!?!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JtAv8tor said:


> Hmmm, resurrection of an 08 thread from a first time poster trying to sell something outside of the WTS threads....
> 
> Good luck
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker





TexaSmoke said:


> Right!?!


Post deleted..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> Post deleted..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Boom!


----------



## StogieGaming (Nov 18, 2018)

I sincerely apologize @JtAv8tor, @TexaSmoke & @UBC03. I did not mean any harm by posting on the existing thread even though it was dated back in 2008. I thought that it would be a perfect place to contact botl that might still be interested in the particular run of Camacho Liberty. Honestly though, I had not read through all of the Forum Rules, but @UBC03 kindly sent them my way to read through.

Again, by no means did I want to post against site rules and I once again apologize. After picking up the cigars this past weekend, I attempted to research additional info on the line. Unfortunately the 2008 post on Puff.com has been some of the only info I have found online. I sincerely wanted to find some interested botl sooner than later that could benefit in my find. That said, rules are rules, so I'll have to store them in good keeping until I am qualified to post on the buy/sell/trade forums.

Thanks.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I sincerely apologize @JtAv8tor, @TexaSmoke & @UBC03. I did not mean any harm by posting on the existing thread even though it was dated back in 2008. I thought that it would be a perfect place to contact botl that might still be interested in the particular run of Camacho Liberty. Honestly though, I had not read through all of the Forum Rules, but @UBC03 kindly sent them my way to read through.
> 
> Again, by no means did I want to post against site rules and I once again apologize. After picking up the cigars this past weekend, I attempted to research additional info on the line. Unfortunately the 2008 post on Puff.com has been some of the only info I have found online. I sincerely wanted to find some interested botl sooner than later that could benefit in my find. That said, rules are rules, so I'll have to store them in good keeping until I am qualified to post on the buy/sell/trade forums.
> 
> Thanks.


Glad to have you as part of the forum. Stick around.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I sincerely apologize @JtAv8tor, @TexaSmoke & @UBC03. I did not mean any harm by posting on the existing thread even though it was dated back in 2008. I thought that it would be a perfect place to contact botl that might still be interested in the particular run of Camacho Liberty. Honestly though, I had not read through all of the Forum Rules, but @UBC03 kindly sent them my way to read through.
> 
> Again, by no means did I want to post against site rules and I once again apologize. After picking up the cigars this past weekend, I attempted to research additional info on the line. Unfortunately the 2008 post on Puff.com has been some of the only info I have found online. I sincerely wanted to find some interested botl sooner than later that could benefit in my find. That said, rules are rules, so I'll have to store them in good keeping until I am qualified to post on the buy/sell/trade forums.
> 
> Thanks.


We look forward to your continued participation ! Always nice to have new members join up and become part of a great community !

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Again, thanks for understanding our rules are there to protect members and the forum. 

I look forward to seeing you around the forum. Welcome

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Lol. Probably should have killed the thread after you deleted the post. He basically just put the info back out in his reply. Who uses an email for a screen name anyways.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

csk415 said:


> Lol. Probably should have killed the thread after you deleted the post. He basically just put the info back out in his reply. Who uses an email for a screen name anyways.


Someone who potentially wants a bunch of spam junk email ....

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

csk415 said:


> Lol. Probably should have killed the thread after you deleted the post. He basically just put the info back out in his reply. Who uses an email for a screen name anyways.


More than you think.. Emails, real names, blood types..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

